# DND partnership with TPS?



## darcy175 (31 Oct 2006)

i am a reservist as well as a volunteer with the Toronto Police Service ( while in school) and by my school they are building a new training and education facility. in the diagram on the TPS webstie ( enclosed at the bottom) it has designated a spot for DND, can anyone elaborate on what kind of partnership this would be ?
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/training/newfacility.php
Thanks 
Tyrus


----------



## cplcaldwell (31 Oct 2006)

AFAIK,_ and there's a little bit of grapevine in this so take my comments with a grain of salt...._

This facility is to be a joint use facility between TPS and the Toronto Scottish Regiment. 

Some of the training facility one sees at the south end of the complex is TPS and DND shared..or... _depending on who one listens to_ ... primarily DND with a surge for TPS as required. The portion labelled 'DND' one sees in the same area is DND dedicated.

Other lodger units may be included I am only aware of the TSR connection.... I expect lurking TorScots may sort me out on this...


----------

